# Ceiling Fan Mounting Screws



## ilslan (Mar 14, 2008)

My contractor has installed what he claims is a ceiling fan rated mount in the bedroom of my addition. I went into the attic and it is mounted to a rafter. It seems to be well mounted.

My problem is that it did not come with any screws to mount the ceiling fan to it. I do not know what screws to use in it or if this is a good box to actually have.

The box is plastic. Many other forums say to never use plastic. There is a metal bracket that mounts the plastic box to the rafter.

It appears that a #8 or #10 screw would do. Anyone seen this type of mount before?


----------



## triple D (Mar 15, 2008)

If the box is between truss on a metal rod and it is plastic, there will be a metal bracket on top side of bar, and there will be studs that extend from here through box and stick out face of box to put a nut on to mount fan bracket. If this box is connected to rod by screws in the back of box, I don't believe it is a fan rated box. Maybe have a look at the box, it should say fan rated in back. Good luck.....


----------

